# Finished, more or less



## Boombox (Jul 9, 2008)

More than anything, this was a "warm up" for another fursuit I'll be making hopefully pretty soon. Aside from a (wonderfully helpful) foam head tutorial on matrices.net, most of this was independent. It shows, too! I don't think I'll be wearing this suit anywhere.  

But anyway, I learned _so much _when doing this! Totally worth it.


















Next time I'll be using the balaclava technique, be trying a movable jaw, and adding hair. I'm gonna try hard not to rush it, either.  I'll be using quite a few tutorials, I think.


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 11, 2008)

Cute!  Nice job!


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 14, 2008)

really not bad looking at all


----------



## Boombox (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you both


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 15, 2008)

How does one keep cool in those things? Do you have a room set aside to cool down, is a cooling fan installed, or do you wear a cool-vest?

I have visions of passing out in those things.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 15, 2008)

My head is rather breathe friendly actually. I've worn it for a while to test the temp, and it's the equivalent of a cool pillow. I think. Then again, there's not really any fur on it yet. Nice first try, by the way. 'Tis huggable.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 15, 2008)

muddypaws said:


> How does one keep cool in those things? Do you have a room set aside to cool down, is a cooling fan installed, or do you wear a cool-vest?
> 
> I have visions of passing out in those things.



 well ill be going with a partial  and   yes most cons  have a room for  cooling down complete with gatoraid and  water for hydration


----------

